# Another blackline problem



## luckyrabbit7 (Dec 3, 2019)

The power angle stopped working. I can hear the pump pumping, but no action 
I thought maybe the fixed pivot was stuck 
I took it off and moved the plow by hand 
The ram/Piston rod pull right out of the cylinder. The rod is threaded I the internal end. I don't think it's just a matter of screwing it back in. The seal on the end probably got damaged. 
I went to blackline solutions , but only saw they had the electric actuator for the up down movement. No hydraulic pivot 
I can't seem to finds parts or a replacement.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Blackline (Jan 26, 2020)

luckyrabbit7 said:


> The power angle stopped working. I can hear the pump pumping, but no action
> I thought maybe the fixed pivot was stuck
> I took it off and moved the plow by hand
> The ram/Piston rod pull right out of the cylinder. The rod is threaded I the internal end. I don't think it's just a matter of screwing it back in. The seal on the end probably got damaged.
> ...


Lucky Rabbit 7,
Please call Blackline, sounds like the nut came off the cylinder. We should be able to help and get you back up and running.


----------



## luckyrabbit7 (Dec 3, 2019)

Blackline said:


> Lucky Rabbit 7,
> Please call Blackline, sounds like the nut came off the cylinder. We should be able to help and get you back up and running.


I tried to take the cylinder apart, but there's some kind of


Blackline said:


> Lucky Rabbit 7,
> Please call Blackline, sounds like the nut came off the cylinder. We should be able to help and get you back up and running.


I tried to take cylinder apart , but there was a locking pin on the side of the cylinder.
Any suggestions?


----------



## luckyrabbit7 (Dec 3, 2019)

Blackline said:


> Lucky Rabbit 7,
> Please call Blackline, sounds like the nut came off the cylinder. We should be able to help and get you back up and running.


I tried to take the cylinder apart, but there's some kind of


----------



## luckyrabbit7 (Dec 3, 2019)

locking pin



luckyrabbit7 said:


> I tried to take the cylinder apart, but there's some kind of
> 
> I tried to take cylinder apart , but there was a locking pin on the side of the cylinder.
> Any suggestions?


----------



## Blackline (Jan 26, 2020)

This is an old style cylinder that has not been used in a lot of years and we have no information or parts for them. It may be possible to remove the lock ring by turning the nut while looking into the slot to find the end of the ring. Then take a pick or similar tool and lodge it against the end of the lock ring and turn the nut to get the lock ring to ride up on the pick and work the ring out. These are very difficult cylinders to get apart and usually the lock ring will come out in pieces if at all.


----------



## luckyrabbit7 (Dec 3, 2019)

Blackline said:


> This is an old style cylinder that has not been used in a lot of years and we have no information or parts for them. It may be possible to remove the lock ring by turning the nut while looking into the slot to find the end of the ring. Then take a pick or similar tool and lodge it against the end of the lock ring and turn the nut to get the lock ring to ride up on the pick and work the ring out. These are very difficult cylinders to get apart and usually the lock ring will come out in pieces if at all.


Thanks for replying. Does blackline sell an updated cylinder? I did not see any on the website


----------

